# ADSL, ADSL 2, ADSL 2+  και  Broadband Hardware > Cisco  ADSL modems και routers >  Cisco 876 port forwarding

## mastoul

Καλησπέρα. Δεν είμαι πολύ σχετικός με τα router της cisco αλλα μου έτυχε να πρέπει να παραμετροποιήσω ένα. Χρειάζομαι να κάνω port forwarding τις πόρτες ενός NAS WD myCloud για να έχω πρόσβαση στις cloud Υπηρεσίες του αλλα και στο web interface απομακρυσμένα. Έχω κατεβάσει το ccp με το οποίο συνδέομαι και έχω διαχείριση με γραφικό περιβάλλον. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω όμως που πρέπει να πάω για να προωθήσω τις πόρτες που θέλω στην ip του NAS. Μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει;

----------


## taxiarxos

Καλησπέρα,

Ρίξε μια ματιά αν θέλεις εδώ.. Νομίζω ότι θα σε βοηθήσουν.. 

Γενικότερα να ξέρεις ότι η Cisco το αναφέρει ως PAT (Port Address Transaltion).


http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/support...ig-ccp-00.html 

http://www.cisco.com/c/dam/en/us/td/..._7/olh/ccp.pdf

----------

